# La Punta.... desde el aire !!!



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Simplemente Espectacular!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Wow! Primera vez que veo fotos aereas de este distrito y me han gustado mucho. Realmente bello desde arriba !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Que bonito! se ve muy imponente.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy buenas imagenes


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Malecón Pardo en primer plano....*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos, pero me daria miedo vivir alli con el temor de un maremoto y el no poder escapar muy rapido, de todos modos las fotos son sorprentes


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Realmente El Camotal está bien cerca a La Punta*

Parece que esta foto la tomaron con mar movido :nuts: ... porque en otras fotos que he visto en el foro no se aprecia tanto ... ¿será cierto que El Camotal es una parte del Callao antiguo que se hundió con un terremoto?, dicen que hay restos










Desde los malecones de La Punta no se ven porque la escuela Naval obstruye la visión, cláramente se ve esto en la foto ...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La punta se ve bien tanto desde el aire como al nivel del suelo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que decir, simplemente sorprendente


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamás había oído lo del camotal, acabo de ver info en internet y hay fotos bacanes del sitio.










:cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa foto


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

que buen viaje aéreo nos regalas Miraflorino...gracias...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*El Camotal es desconocido para muchos limeños ....*



Juan1912 said:


> Jamás había oído lo del camotal, acabo de ver info en internet y hay fotos bacanes del sitio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todos los tours que hacen a las islas del Callao hacen un alto en el camotal y los guías comentan que es una parte del Callao que se hundió en el terremoto del S. XVIII (no recuerdo el año exacto ..jejeje!) ...¿será verdad? ¿será un mito urbano? ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Punta & las islas aledañas*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cantolao & Malecón Figueredo desde el aire !!!!*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Jamás había oído lo del camotal:cheers:


Requisitos para ser un buen punteño.

-Tener un familiar en La Marina
-Tener ascendencia italiana
-No sentirse chalaco
-*Guardar el secreto del Camotal*

Según Somos, los jóvenes punteños presentan el índice más alto en consumo de alcohol de todo el Perú. :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

pacolam said:


> Requisitos para ser un buen punteño.
> 
> -Tener un familiar en La Marina
> -Tener ascendencia italiana
> ...


*Mi tío abuelo que vivió gran parte en La Punta:
- no tenía familiar en La Marinahno:
- no tenía ascendencia italiana, más bien tienen de vascos y arequipeños (mi abuelita también obviamente)
- no se sentía chalaco, ERA CHALACO.
- no tomaba ni gota de alcohol, sólo le gustaba la InKa Kola y a veces un vinito.:lol:
FUE UN BUEN PUNTEÑO, AUNQUE SUS ÚLTIMOS AÑOS DE VIDA VIVIÓ EN MIRAFLORES, EN CAMBIO MI OTRO TÍO ABUELO EL MAYOR DE TODOS CUANDO MURIÓ SI FUE VELADO EN LA IGLESIA DE LA PUNTA*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ojo... Yo no pongo las reglas, son cadenas que se reenvian a través de la red. 
me faltó poner "Respetar las fiestas" (31 de octubre, Fiesta de la Santa Cruz y carnaval veneciano)

Por mi parte, sí cumplo con algunos de los requisitos.

Nieto de un de la Haza Panettiere y de una Zanoni Crovetto y ni qué decir respecto el Ognio.(No obstante, mis dos apellidos son castellanos) Soy punteño por ende soy chalaco, es más, nací en el HN. Le deseo lo mejor al Callao.....
Apellido paterno de tradición naval, presente en la guerra de Emancipación, pero los traidores apoyaron a las tropas realistas, sin embargo el apellido se reivindico durante la guerra del Pacífico. Actualmente tengo varios familiares en la MGP.
Sobre el "secreto del camotal" Buah..... 

En fin..... esos "requisitos" son tonterías de la muchachada, no hay que hacerle ni el mínimo caso, además... Qué podemos esperar de los adolescentes borrachos de Figueredo?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Entre el mito y la realidad....*

Ese famoso maremoto de 1746 hay que tomarlo "con pinzas".... pues hay muchos detalles que escapan a la realidad... incluso se dijo que San Lorenzo era parte del Callao y se transformó "en isla"...y eso que el mar llegó hasta la Iglesia de La Legua es un disparate... y que fueron olas de 50 metros de alto !!!!... esa "historia" hay que tomarla con mucho cuidado y no dejarse llevar por sensacionalismos.... 


papiriqui said:


> miraflorino,, escuche alguna vez..( no se si era floro) ..q la punta era mas extensa,, pero ,,despues de un maremoto ,,q hubo en el callao ,,tiene las dimenciones actuales...es cierto esto???


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Ese famoso maremoto de 1746 hay que tomarlo "con pinzas".... pues hay muchos detalles que escapan a la realidad... *incluso se dijo que San Lorenzo era parte del Callao y se transformó "en isla"*...y eso que el mar llegó hasta la Iglesia de La Legua es un disparate... y que fueron olas de 50 metros de alto !!!!... esa "historia" hay que tomarla con mucho cuidado y no dejarse llevar por sensacionalismos....


miraflorino.. yo no destimaria esta hipotesis,, si te das cuenta .. todas las peninsulas, puntas y cabos de nuestro litoral,, son montañosos.. o con cierto relieve y no completamente planos ,,como pasa en la Punta,,lo q me hace pensar q ha sido un itsmo ..ahora cortado...por ende , san lorenzo fue una peninsula.(?)
lo q es clave aqui,, es analizar el relieve del lecho submarino,,..lo q en tierra se le llama un plano topografico.
gracias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seria bonito poder unir la Isla al continente y hacer como una peninsula como lo hacen los japoneses alli pondria exclusivamente un gran parque de diversiones para uso turistico con piscinas y un enorme acuario para ver animales marinos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Unirla mediante un túnel...*

Así no se perdería la imagen peninsular de La Punta ... 


Chocaviento said:


> Seria bonito poder unir la Isla al continente y hacer como una peninsula como lo hacen los japoneses alli pondria exclusivamente un gran parque de diversiones para uso turistico con piscinas y un enorme acuario para ver animales marinos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> miraflorino.. yo no destimaria esta hipotesis,, si te das cuenta .. todas las peninsulas, puntas y cabos de nuestro litoral,, son montañosos.. o con cierto relieve y no completamente planos ,,como pasa en la Punta,,lo q me hace pensar q ha sido un itsmo ..ahora cortado...por ende , san lorenzo fue una peninsula.(?)
> lo q es clave aqui,, es analizar el relieve del lecho submarino,,..*lo q en tierra se le llama un plano topografico.*gracias


... y en el mar se llama BATIMETRÏA ... es decir un levantamiento batimétrico del lecho marino, y si han hecho batimetría de toda esa zona, precisamente para determinar las rutas seguras hacia el puerto .... 

Por cierto si han tenido la oportunidad de visitar frecuentemente La Punta y si son curiosos los barcos de gran calado no navegan entre La Punta y las islas debido a que el lecho marino alli es poco profundo. Creo que la profundidad máxima es de 16 mts ... ¿¿¿alguien me desmiente si no estoy en lo correcto ?????????? ...:cheers:

Comparto la opinión de Miraflorino de que es las islas jamás estuvieron unidas al continente por La Punta ... lo más probable es que "El Camotal" haya sido parte de La Punta y se hundió en el terremoto de 1746, además de que también es "plano" y está bastante cerca


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

exactamente Tyrone, los buques no navegan por entre las islas y La Punta, es mas los grandes veleros que hay anclados frente a las playas tienen que abrirse para evitar el camotal que durante mare abaja a veces se logra azomar entre las aguas. 

Lo que me entristese un poco esque varias de estas embarcaciones privadas se mudaran a Barranco cuando la marina este lista y eliminaran la linda vista que se tiene con los atracaderos, ya que es mucho mas facil ir a Barranco que al Callao para los dueños de estas hermosas embarcaciones.

El fin de semana estare en La Punta por un campeonato de vela, tratare de tomar fotos a los alrededores.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ ... Cada vez que veo la marina que están haciendo en Barranco me da la sensación de que se va a arenar todo el interior y que alli no va a poder acoderar ninguna embarcación ... de repente me equivoco pero cada vez que paso por ahi veo la marina con menos agua ...:cheers:


----------

